# my new pinkies and question about curly whiskers



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

hi all i posted a while ago about a breeder who i got my two rats charlie and lola off and the fact that he kept his animals in appauling conditions well i reported this to the authorities and he had his animals taken into the care of the rspca well the rspca asked me if i could (would) take any so i took two girlie rats the first one widget died only after a few days but the second got fatter and fatter untill hey presto the ratty stork came flying over on 13th april and dropped 13 tiny little pinkies well now they growing i have noticed 4 of them have curly whiskers and only a tiny bit of fur whilst the others have long streight whiskers and are growing a thick coat of fur so dose anybody think the rex or hairless gene could have popped up i know the parents parents were hairless but they came out with fur any ideas or if you know are the 4 curly whiskered babys going to be rex hairless or somthing else thank you hope you like my pictures
















thanks for any advice comments ect


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't answer your questions but they are sooo ickle and cute.


----------



## lolabloob (Mar 30, 2010)

awwww they're adorable I want half a dozen!! xx


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Double rex can end up looking pretty hairless


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

well just to let all who is interested know. now they are getting a bit older the curly whiskered babies have now started to grow curly hair :thumbupsoooo! cute) so its looking like the rex gene has indeed popped up in what i have researched this isnt very common and very rerely happens so i am chuffed to bits its so interesting that different rats can have completley different babies from a gene long way back down the line its like my charlie and lola came from hairless rats but came out with fur and mum was from the same litter as charlie and lola dads parents were (mum) hooded dumbo and (dad) hairless ill post some more photos if i get time after work tonight also what are your views on this dose anybody else think this is uncommon or has it happened to you id love to hear your stories and see your photos thank you all :thumbup:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Afraid I don't know but the little babies are gorgeous!


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

They could very well be hairless, as most gain short curly fur, which then moults out as they age and they end up hairless.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> They could very well be hairless, as most gain short curly fur, which then moults out as they age and they end up hairless.


ah!ah! ok thank you :thumbup:i read that on the internet but wanted to see what you guys thought all bits of knowlage come in handy id love them no matter what they are they could come out purple:lol: and i would still love them it would be interesting to know for sure though thank you


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

what were the parents?


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

spoiled_rat said:


> what were the parents?


i know mum is a dumbo with striped agouti markings i was told dad is the same and the grand parents are hairless so mum should have been but she has normal hair thanks


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> ah!ah! ok thank you :thumbup:i read that on the internet but wanted to see what you guys thought all bits of knowlage come in handy* id love them no matter what they are they could come out purple*:lol: and i would still love them it would be interesting to know for sure though thank you


SO SO funny...purple rats!!!

Now...AWWWWWWWWWWWW....what gorgeous babies. I cannot help with the question...but there is gonna be a fight for those cuties!!!

NOW....more recent pics?????????? xxxxx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

niki87 said:


> SO SO funny...purple rats!!!
> 
> Now...AWWWWWWWWWWWW....what gorgeous babies. I cannot help with the question...but there is gonna be a fight for those cuties!!!
> 
> NOW....more recent pics?????????? xxxxx


LOTS AND LOTS!


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

This is Sweep he's a double rex but almost bald -no idea what parentage as he was from a rescue and he was destined as a feeder along with his siblings.
He's black hooded -in my opinion he has too many whiskers to be true hairless and also has a suede like effect in places -his brother has more suedey fur than he does.
Also apparently true hairless whiskers all curve downwards which I found true when i had a family of 6 living with me.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

tagalong said:


> This is Sweep he's a double rex but almost bald -no idea what parentage as he was from a rescue and he was destined as a feeder along with his siblings.
> He's black hooded -in my opinion he has too many whiskers to be true hairless and also has a suede like effect in places -his brother has more suedey fur than he does.
> Also apparently true hairless whiskers all curve downwards which I found true when i had a family of 6 living with me.


ah!so!cute what a sweetie pie! thank you that picture is of great help my babies are really starting to look like sweep what age did you get him do you know if around two weeks of age they grow some curly hair but still look bald im so excited to see what they grow into its like shaking a presant at christmas and you just cant wait to see what you have thanks for the photo he is so!so! cute


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

he was about 9 weeks when he came -now about 14 weeks in pic -I know that true hairless babies stay looking like they do when they are born.
Double rex and even ordinary rex do moult and go baldy and grow back -Sweep had more fuzz on his head than he does now but Sooty is a bit more fuzzy than he was -you can just see a coating of fuzz









this was one of my true hairless a little lady called Prue and you can tell the difference with Sooty
But tbh it is very difficult to know true hairless unless you were to gene test and double rex vary a lot.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

tagalong said:


> he was about 9 weeks when he came -now about 14 weeks in pic -I know that true hairless babies stay looking like they do when they are born.
> Double rex and even ordinary rex do moult and go baldy and grow back -Sweep had more fuzz on his head than he does now but Sooty is a bit more fuzzy than he was -you can just see a coating of fuzz
> 
> 
> ...


i just took a better photo can you tell anything from this i wish i had a better camera thank you


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

I would say double rex or maybe rex think you will just have to wait to see if the coat develops or stays thin and plushy.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

tagalong said:


> I would say double rex or maybe rex think you will just have to wait to see if the coat develops or stays thin and plushy.


ok thank you so much for your help i will let you know what they turn out to be thanks again


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

tagalong said:


> I know that true hairless babies stay looking like they do when they are born.


Actually most are born with fluff and moult out, the whiskers all being curved downwards isnt alwyas true either, sorry, theres more than 1 hairless gene out there in the current fancy 

If both parents are smooth coated, then theres no way they are double rex either as both parents would need to be rex and there would be a much higher percentage of rexed kittens in the litter.

There is a chance of them being Recessive Rex like the line here of them, but thats rare, and they just look like normal rexes as kittens and adults, but not as tightly curled.



myzoo said:


> i know mum is a dumbo with striped agouti markings i was told dad is the same and the grand parents are hairless so mum should have been but she has normal hair thanks


Why should mum have been hairless? There would have still been furry kittens in the litter which mum was born in.


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

as far as I'm aware there are 4 hairless genes but i suppose it also depends on what you define as hairless as most people call double rex hairless anyway


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

myzoo said:


> LOTS AND LOTS!


Lol...i keep looking at these pics and it just brightnes my day!! Absolute darlings and all things cute!!!



tagalong said:


> This is Sweep he's a double rex but almost bald -no idea what parentage as he was from a rescue and he was destined as a feeder along with his siblings.
> He's black hooded -in my opinion he has too many whiskers to be true hairless and also has a suede like effect in places -his brother has more suedey fur than he does.
> Also apparently true hairless whiskers all curve downwards which I found true when i had a family of 6 living with me.


Have to say...have never seen a hairless...true or otherwise...this made me do a double take!! But the more you look...the more he is sooooooo utterly beautiful!!! Love him!!

Sorry i keep interjecting with useless comments....but loving this thread anyways!!! xx


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

he is absolutly georgious what a stunner i love your ratty did i say that last night some of the babies opened their eyes here is a photo of one of the girlies i couldnt get any pics of the others because they were too wriggly but ill keep trying to get some group photos they so so sweet iam officially addicted i might need to go into rehab :lol: well here she is

my little girl about 16-17 days old first day of open eyes


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

from what i know the curly rex genes are recessive so even if both parents are norm u can still have rex. would be interesting to know it the curlys are weighing less than the norms, quiet often the odd ones get a little neglected. well done for reporting the breeder! hope u can find homes for all of them.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> from what i know the curly rex genes are recessive so even if both parents are norm u can still have rex. would be interesting to know it the curlys are weighing less than the norms, quiet often the odd ones get a little neglected. well done for reporting the breeder! hope u can find homes for all of them.


What are `curly rex genes`?

If you mean Rex...which is curly fur....then thats dominant.

The other type, Recessive rex, is not really seen much at all.


----------

